# Cry Fowl



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Wave and I hit the Tusc. today for birds.Saw plenty but I swear they know where the no shooting zones are!They're not the same birds as a month ago.River was up but still pretty clear,maybe we should have taken the rods also.Need ice for duck'n too.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya those ducks are hard to get at. we had the same trouble when we went to. I swear someone tells them were not to fly.


----------

